# Anniversary Acts of Service



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Could you ladies give me some suggestions. Our 18th anniversary is next weekend. For the 1st time, I have asked her to plan it which she is doing. I have no idea what she is planning.

I'm trying to figure out what to get her, but she is an "acts of service" girl. Gifts are at the very bottom of her love language. One year I got her a spa day for v-day, complete with arranging for child care. She wasn't happy - timing was wrong time of month and she couldn't smoke. Came home in a bad mood.

So this is a tough nut to crack. My only thought at this point is to write her a love letter. I'm a pretty good writer and have never written anything for her, but it would be a complete crap shoot as to whether she would like it or not.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

Top 10 Acts of Service to Make Your Partner Feel Loved : TwoOfUs.org

My husband speaks Acts of Service too. He loves it when I cook dinner for him, do laundry and keep our place clean. He expresses his love language by running errands for me, giving me rides when the subway is down and countless other selfless acts. 

I appreciate the way my husband tries to speak my love languages as well; he has become very affectionate since he met me and I receive lovely gifts on special occasions.


----------

